# Soul Drinkers Series



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got the first part of this series, thought since I'm an avid fists fan I should try to read it, I started it but it didn't grasp my attention. It's a pretty big series and I dunno if I should read it in it's entirety especially when I'm only really interested in the fists part, anyone have any thoughts? Can I start it half way through or is it really a series you gotta read from the start.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd say stick with it, the series is very good and it does help if you've read the earlier stories. 
On the other hand, Ben Counter is an odd author and takes some getting used to, if you don't like his writing style you'll probably struggle through the whole series. 

There are constant references to them being IF successors but not a great amount of detail other than 'FOR DORN!' every now and then. I haven't read the last book (Phallanx?) which may have more detail on their related chapters.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

The Phalanx is all about action happening on the IF fortress monastery, so that has a lot of IF...however, if you wanna understand how the Should Drinkers ended up on the Phalanx, you need to read the whole series.

In my opinion it's a great read and has lots of action in it. Of course, as I'm a chaos fan, the best book for me was the first one, where the noble Soul Drinkers fall from grace, muahaha(!)


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I second the above posts.

It is a good series and there are some interesting marines in the soul drinker books, the main one for me being Tellos and the scouts also get a lot of attention.

well worth reading.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I wish I could find a new copy of Chapter War (I think it's called... whatever, it's the 4th book in the series). I've got the Omnibus with the first 3 books in it and want to get Phallanx, but hate missing a book, but hate the idea of paying 30+ bucks online for a new copy on like Amazon/Ebay for it.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

I feel this is a very good series and think it would be best to read from the beginning. You will have a much better understanding of what's going on. Admittedly, the series gets off to a bit of a slow start but things do pick up.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> I wish I could find a new copy of Chapter War (I think it's called... whatever, it's the 4th book in the series). I've got the Omnibus with the first 3 books in it and want to get Phallanx, but hate missing a book, but hate the idea of paying 30+ bucks online for a new copy on like Amazon/Ebay for it.


13 used from 2.22 quid on Amazon.uk


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chaosveteran said:


> 13 used from 2.22 quid on Amazon.uk


US here, sorry and I REFUSE to buy anything that's not either brand new or in "Virtually New" condition. I treat my books like my kids and make sure they look as close to new as when I bought them. That's why I'm loathe to pick up a poorly maintained book from someone else.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> US here, sorry and I REFUSE to buy anything that's not either brand new or in "Virtually New" condition. I treat my books like my kids and make sure they look as close to new as when I bought them. That's why I'm loathe to pick up a poorly maintained book from someone else.


fair enough, then you gotta wait for the second omnibus which will no doubt be printed once Phalanx is released.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Would the second omnibus be Chapter War, Hellforged, and Phalynx? I'm about to start Crimson Tears in the omnibus, and am enjoying the whole thing a lot.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Vitarus said:


> Would the second omnibus be Chapter War, Hellforged, and Phalynx? I'm about to start Crimson Tears in the omnibus, and am enjoying the whole thing a lot.


I'm not sure if an omnibus is on the way, but it would be the logical conclusion to the series.

I suppose that the omnibus should contain the last 3 novels in the series, and most probably the limited ed. novella - Daenyathos. BL do say that these novellas aren't going to be printed anywhere for 2 years, so safe to assume that the likely release of the omnibus would be 2 years after the release of the novella, making it August 2012. Though, of course, I may be wrong.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

But Chapter War, Hellforged, and Phalynx _are_ the three books in question? They're the books that came after the omnibus? I'm very new to this, and Soul Drinkers in particular, so want to make sure I'm looking for the right books.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Vitarus said:


> But Chapter War, Hellforged, and Phalynx _are_ the three books in question? They're the books that came after the omnibus? I'm very new to this, and Soul Drinkers in particular, so want to make sure I'm looking for the right books.


yea, in that order


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

I own all of it (Daenyathos included) and have read all of it. At the end of the day, I have to say this about the series. While it was a great story, and I truly enjoyed it, it took me a long time to get through a few of the middle books. The way they’re written can make it difficult to see the book through in my opinion, as I feel like you get bogged down in trial after trial, all of which sort of run together. There are a lot of things I would have done differently if I had laid out the story (Not that I am an amazing writer like Ben Counter, but still, he could have easily not had the same thing repeat itself over and over and over again). At the end of the day I would say this, if you’re having trouble reading the first book, the next few are going to be near impossible for you. With that in mind, should you chose to read them, it is a great series, and the final book is awesome. Phalyanx is now one of my favorite BL books, and that is in large part to the full Soul drinkers series. Without the full back story, you really won’t appreciate how good the last book is. Good luck to you whichever way you choose to go.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like Chapter War and Hellforged are out of print. Probably have to wait until a second omnibus comes out. Hopefully one will.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

It will. It's a big series. No luck on E-bay?


----------

